# whats the best tire?



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

Ok I'm wanting some new tires for the brute I want a good mud tire and every now and then ill hit the creek I'm wanting 30 backs or mud lights or 31 outlaw I hardly do much trail riding most the trails get me to the mud just need some help choosing and I'm thinking about trying pit racing so I'm leaning to the backs just want to see what everyone thinks


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Backs and mud lites are in two totaaly dif. groups IMO the backs will out mud the mud lites for sure , but the mud lites will be better on the trail and the quad . but given the info stated above Backs are the only choice , Now if you would have said backs or laws.......


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

See I want something that's good in sand and mud and I'm looking at the laws to the 31s not the 29.5


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

Of the tires you listed I would recommend the 31'' laws because they are going to ride a little better than the Gorilla's on the bit of trail riding you said you do and they will majorly outperform the Mudlites in the mud and sand. I've had the 30" ML's and they weren't bad overall but not in the same league in the mud as an Outlaw.


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

So the laws are better in the sand than the backs?


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Both Outlaws and Silverbacks are good. IMO for racing its Silverbacks all the way. Mudlites are a waste of money IMO...plus if your going to race they are worthless. The lugs are too close on the 31x9x14's IMO....but they are good tire don't get me wrong. Honestly...there is really not enough difference to argue over like some do. Both are great tires. If I were you and going to start racing...30x9x14's Silverbacks all the way around...you will love them.


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

I love the backs and I really want something that will paddle in the sand


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I know you say that you dont want 29.5 Laws, but a friend of mine that used to have 29.5s is now riding 31 Laws and he said his 29.5s pulled better than his 31s. This is due to the lugs being more spaced out on the 29.5s and closer together on the 31s.

I do see in your sig. though that you already have a set of 14" wheels so it would be easier to just buy 31s vs gettin 29.5s plus new wheels. The backs are very nice tires, and do excellent in the mud, but if you like water riding then IMO the laws are a little better for that.


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

How are the laws better in the water? And has anyone used 31 laws on the creek and iv rode a bike with brand new 29.5 and to me felt bumpier than backs to me


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Like I said...there is really not enough difference in the two to argue about. Both are great tires. If you already have 14 inch wheels and you still plan on racing....30x9x14's all around is a great choice. Backs will do just fine in sand...just as good as Outlaws. When you go to your first race just look around at every ones tires....I would say its 80% if not more Silverbacks. I like Outlaws as well...it just seems like the Silverbacks bite the bottom of the pit better to me. Both will do fine. I just wish they would make a 29x14 Outlaws...lol. those would be nice. Again...both are great tires bruterider27....I just personally like Silverbacks for racing...actually my favorite tire for racing is the EDL's.


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

Iv Hurd edls were good but I think I'm going with the 30 backs so if I get the chance I can race with it thanks every one


----------



## HondaGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

I just recently switched from 31x9.5s on all 4s to 30x9 Silverbacks on all 4s. I would agree that there really isn't much difference in the performance of the tires, where one will go the other will follow, where one gets stuck the other will too lol. But they have very different personallities, the Outlaws ride better on the trails, Outlaws win hands down in the sand, Silverbacks climb better, Silverbacks are much better/more stable in the water, the Silverbacks are gonna stay cleaned out with less wheel speed then expecially the 31x9.5s with their slightly tighter tread pattern, both tires are pretty skinny and both will dig if you get a little carried away with the throttle, but neither will dig "excessively" with proper throttle control. I would have to say that after owning both I have to pick the Silverbacks. I wouldn't wish Mudlites on someone that I hated lol, they are a complete and total waste of rubber, even for a trail tire.


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

31x9x14 outlaws r the only way to go. hands down the best tire. i say that cause all of my buddies wit brutes have 30in back and they cant follow me. silverbacks jus dig way to much for me. IMO the only difference in the 31s and the 29.5s is the ride the 31s ride like a cadillac compared to the 29s. ive had both sizes and the 31a ride water alot better to me. bt it really what u wnt and nt what everybody else tells u get what makes ju happy and have a good time. thats my .02 cents.


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

I'm worried the laws won't fit and the itp are good in the sand and regular mud but other than that my 28 suck but the 30 itp have bigger luggs


----------

